# Anyone bowfish martin creek?



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

I am going camping next week there and I have never been there. I was wondering If there are areas I need to be careful with in my boat. I will be trying for talipia. Thanks. RD


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

Martin creek is a great lake with lots of stumps and a few islands thats going to be under water.PM me and I can give you the run down on where to go.I hunt indian arrowheads on Martin lake but the water is too high right now.I have seen a few people bow fishing in the summer.The water is always warm and clear most of the time but we have had a lot of rain.The camping at Martin is a great place and now you got me wanting to go.LOL!Good luck!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Stay away from the camps please.
Big stink about that a while back.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Big stink about shooting tilipia around the campsites? Is that what you meant? I have never bowfished there before. Thanks RD


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

the park rangers were not very happy about the generator noise around the camp grounds.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Got it. I only fish during the daytime RD


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

My bad, just assumed.
Yeah, bright lights loud generators are not
very friendly.


----------

